# Microwave in Kon tiki 679 (59 plate)



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi there

could someone please tell me what type of thermistor if any is present in the microwave in my motorhome

i am trying to choose an invertor to work the microwave and i need this information to do this

thanks


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: microwave in kon tiki 679 (59 plate)*



ezzy66 said:


> hi there
> 
> could someone please tell me what type of thermistor if any is present in the microwave in my motorhome
> 
> ...


hi ezzy66 .in the instructions on the microwave somewhere in the book there should be a page with technical information should state what the wattage is round about 700 or 800watts if not phone swift they will tell you . be lucky p.s always buy a bigger inverter than you need


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

A thermister is an electrical component that changes resistance with temperature. I don,t believe that this is what you require to know about.

If you wish to be sure get an inverter that is at least double the continuous wattage rating of the microwave and is of the "pure sine wave" type. Then you are assured it will work OK.

Cheaper non pure sine save or modified sine wave inverters may work with some microwaves but only go this route if you can try them together as a pair first.
C.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Clive is correct about sizing an inverter and right about needing the wattage. Where I would differ is with the purchase of a pure sine wave verses a modified sine wave.

To buy a 1.5KW or bigger pure sine is very expensive against a modified sine wave inverter. Roughly around 3 times the price. Over the past 30 years we have been using microwaves and many other appliances off a modified sine wave inverter and never had a problem. Certainly check it out if you can but unless you are planning on using some delicate appliance it's hardly worth the additional cost. IMO....


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks clive and i fully understand this

and vennwood this is exactly my point and whati am after

the cost is triple and so for whati want to use i could get away with a non pure sine wave inverter but the microwave is the sticking issue - i am having a 2000kw inverter installed at any rate and i think this will be sufficient for my needs as most things are either gas or 12v but the microwave wouldve been handy at road sides at times and at aires to save gas for heating as was so bl**** cold! furthermore i just dont have the funds at the mo to get an all singing and all dancing inverter may live to regret it but no point spending what i havent got!!! imho i also think it would be unnecessary and a waste for the odd time i might regret it!

thanks one and all - the thermistor info is not i nthe booklet hence my question and i hav asked swift too - it would help as if it hasnt got one then my micro will work simples!


----------

